

Achievement Unlocked: The SF Class War Reaches Godwin’s Law - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/25/if-they-were-looking-for-a-villain-you-just-gave-them-one/

======
davidgerard
I remember Mike Godwin posting that he was going to start charging
$5/violation. Where does Tom send the check?

